# glowing plexyglass



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i seen it awhile back, a cadillac escalade ext that had a custom box with a bunch or re 15's. the back of the box said escalade on plexyglass but he made it glow. does anybody seen this or knows how he did it? etch the plexy or vinaled the letters or some shit.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 31 2006, 10:28 PM~5529312
> *i seen it awhile back, a cadillac escalade ext that had a custom box with a bunch or re 15's. the back of the box said escalade on plexyglass but he made it glow. does anybody seen this or knows how he did it? etch the plexy or vinaled the letters or some shit.
> *


Etched letters or cutouts, neon or LED's around the edge thats been polished...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

would i have to go all around the plexy or can i just do like top and bottom?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 31 2006, 10:32 PM~5529350
> *would i have to go all around the plexy or can i  just do like top and bottom?
> *


Depends on how bright you want it and how bright your light source is...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

they make neon signs........lol


either that, or blacklights with blacklight "paint"


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

hit up carshowdisplays on here, he makes em. i sorta did sumthin like that.


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

IN MY CAR WE USED 120 LEDS. SORRY THIS IS A BAD PIC.


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

I believe its etched


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

He used something like this..... from http://ledeffects.com/home-english.htm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 1 2006, 12:15 AM~5530285
> *they make neon signs........lol
> either that, or blacklights with blacklight "paint"
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

good thread :thumbsup:


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Ive seen that Escalade online before and that back panel is sharp. 
What I have been doing lately is using 1/4 plexi, and 1/4 aluminum channel from the hardware store. I take the channel and drill 13/64in holes for some 5mm leds. solder the lights and have one set of wires coming out the end. Using the channel I can slide the glass right on top of the lights.
Iv'e done some panels where I had to aim the light toward the etched design, and It came out ok but not as good as having the lights on the edge. 

as far as the plexi it self, I use a vinyl cutter to make stencils and then sandblast the design. You can use "Etch vinyl", just be carefull about having bubbles, because they will stand out. 








this was done with a 32x10in plexi, and I think it was 28 bulbs 1in apart. 
let me know if you have anymore questions
DC


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

can you do the same thing that was done on the EXT? and if so how much would that run and what exactly would you do. thanks


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Jun 2 2006, 03:13 PM~5539538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats the escalade i was talking about. i wanna do the same thing only have it say shake the dead :biggrin: where'd you get the pics from? i had a bunch of that truck but lost them when i redid my comp


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

PIMP ESCALADE INSTALL

Installers name is Steve Meade, good friend of mine out of Sacto. This guy is awesome! Pages 14 and 32 are the most detailed of the lighting but be sure to check out the entire install.

(Dial-Up beware) :0


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

BETTER PICS


----------



## 66olds88 (Mar 12, 2004)

very cool. i noticed something like this at least a couple years back. it was at a gas station (no not even on a car) and from what i could tell it was just etched with lights around the edge. ever since then ive wanted to try it for a car. well looks like some other people did now and i think its tight. shit is nice!!!


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Steve Meade is the guy. Man he has some talent. I have a different link that will post up later.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

steve used "frosty cut vinyl" for the lettering and has leds in the plexi........


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's the link to his web site

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/

he has tons of pics


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Jun 8 2006, 09:12 AM~5573071
> *Here's the link to his web site
> 
> http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/
> ...


I was just gonna post that link... :biggrin:


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Jun 8 2006, 11:06 AM~5574443
> *I was just gonna post that link... :biggrin:
> *


lol. Thats your EXT right? How do you like the system?any new projects?


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya thats my Caddy and the Navi he done.. The next project is gonna my other Escalde that i had a local shop do but none of the shit works right so it has to be redone.. After that the 59 impala will be goin in for surgery...


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Jun 8 2006, 12:17 PM~5574505
> *Ya thats my Caddy and the Navi he done.. The next project is gonna my other Escalde that i had a local shop do but none of the shit works right so it has to be redone.. After that the 59 impala will be goin in for surgery...
> *


Whats up Chicken, You gonna keep Steve busy once his yard is complete.


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Jun 8 2006, 11:17 AM~5574505
> *Ya thats my Caddy and the Navi he done.. The next project is gonna my other Escalde that i had a local shop do but none of the shit works right so it has to be redone.. After that the 59 impala will be goin in for surgery...
> *


any pics of that other Lade. Nice ride you go there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hell ya thats the only person i trust to work on my shit.. I'm a lil busy right now with my house bein almost done.. But things will be back to norm soon... I wanna see what steve does to the hoe thats gonna be crazy loud...


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Jun 8 2006, 01:26 PM~5574555
> *any pics of that other Lade. Nice ride you go there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

o ya steves website isnt fully finished yet so give it another week or so..


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Jun 8 2006, 12:43 PM~5574666
> *o ya steves website isnt fully finished yet so give it another week or so..
> *


X2, Site will be down for some fine tuning but we'll keep folks posted.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 7 2006, 11:48 PM~5570991
> *steve used "frosty cut vinyl" for the lettering and has leds in the plexi........
> *


but why does the vynal glow like it's cut into it?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats a nice effect
good clean work too


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

should i use plexiglass or the lexon shit? and if i get the leds from say radioshack what do i need to hook these up to make them work? :cheesy:


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jun 2 2006, 09:02 PM~5541993
> *Ive seen that Escalade online before and that back panel is sharp.
> What I have been doing lately is using 1/4 plexi, and 1/4 aluminum channel from the hardware store.  I take the channel and drill 13/64in holes for some 5mm leds.  solder the lights  and have one set of wires coming out the end.  Using the channel I can slide the glass right on top of the lights.
> Iv'e done some panels where I had to aim the light toward the etched design, and It came out ok but not as good as having the lights on the edge.
> ...




What would something like that go for??


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

whatsup guys, i just stopped by to say thanks for the compliments i really appreciate that.

my site is lookin better now, lots of pics & videos of projects ive done. Also lots of clips of knocking heads off with my system. If you get a minute, come on thru and just check it out. Its not a crazy fancy site where im selling stuff just an easy way for me to show people my work. I dont own a shop, im straight out-tha-garage like alot of you guys probably are  I know ALOT of the members of this site (layitlow) have some tight cars on it so if anyone wants to sign up for the forum it'd be nice to have some more things to see in my "member showoff" area. I love hydraulics and air systems so you know theres a spot for that kinda thing too so feel free to contribute there too :biggrin: 

www.stevemeadedesigns.com 

thanks guys.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meade916_@Jun 28 2006, 04:41 PM~5684189
> *whatsup guys, i just stopped by to say thanks for the compliments i really appreciate that.
> 
> my site is lookin better now, lots of pics & videos of projects ive done.  Also lots of clips of knocking heads off with my system.  If you get a minute, come on thru and just check it out.  Its not a crazy fancy site where im selling stuff just an easy way for me to show people my work. I dont own a shop, im straight out-tha-garage like alot of you guys probably are    I know ALOT of the members of this site (layitlow) have some tight cars on it so if anyone wants to sign up for the forum it'd be nice to have some more things to see in my "member showoff" area.  I love hydraulics and air systems so you know theres a spot for that kinda thing too so feel free to contribute there too :biggrin:
> ...


less internet

more bass in civic

stop bullchittin nigg


----------



## meade916 (Jun 26, 2006)

C'mon D, its been hot out! Ill get to it but damn the A/C feels so nice....besides im waiting on a few things before i take it to the next level.

getoffmehnutzkthnx.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meade916_@Jun 28 2006, 04:41 PM~5684189
> *whatsup guys, i just stopped by to say thanks for the compliments i really appreciate that.
> 
> my site is lookin better now, lots of pics & videos of projects ive done.  Also lots of clips of knocking heads off with my system.  If you get a minute, come on thru and just check it out.  Its not a crazy fancy site where im selling stuff just an easy way for me to show people my work. I dont own a shop, im straight out-tha-garage like alot of you guys probably are    I know ALOT of the members of this site (layitlow) have some tight cars on it so if anyone wants to sign up for the forum it'd be nice to have some more things to see in my "member showoff" area.  I love hydraulics and air systems so you know theres a spot for that kinda thing too so feel free to contribute there too :biggrin:
> ...


yo man, i jus checked out yur website and u make sum dope ass shit :biggrin: , all them rides were tight as hell. the caddy was phat wit tha plexi, did u jus use an underbody LED kit for it?? thats wat it looked like cuz of all the differnet colors and modes.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meade916_@Jun 29 2006, 10:32 AM~5687733
> *C'mon D, its been hot out!  Ill get to it but damn the A/C feels so nice....besides im waiting on a few things before i take it to the next level.
> 
> getoffmehnutzkthnx.
> *


bullshit ur ass has been climbing on roofs for 10billion yrs, tha heat dont bother you... u just fear bass :uh: :uh: getcho ass to work!!


----------

